# Recommendations for removal company from UK to South Africa



## mel2102 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll be moving to South Africa in November 2014 and would like recommendations / or who to avoid please.

Thanks in advance
Melanie


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

mel2102 said:


> I'll be moving to South Africa in November 2014 and would like recommendations / or who to avoid please.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Melanie


Unless your have a company paying for you to move for work I would just sell everything and buy new here. Bring your allowed 2 suitcases with a few things that are important to you, and you can start fresh. Another idea is putting stuff in storage or giving to a friend to hold on to if it furniture you want to keep. You never know it can get damaged or go missing.


----------

